
Lengthen My URL - acangiano
http://www.lengthenmyurl.com/
======
thesystemis
was reminded of something on a similar note, shadyurl (<http://shadyurl.com>).
"don't just shorten your url, make it suspicious and frightening..."

it generates similarly ridiculous urls like:

<http://5z8.info/michaelangelo-virus_l6h3k_openme.exe>

and this project compresses files by making them much, much bigger:

<http://tac-compression.com/>

~~~
JunkDNA
Thanks for that... I had not seen shadyurl.com. I might start using it to see
how many people notice.

------
zootm
I think that <http://hugeurl.com/> probably has first dibs on this joke by a
couple of years.

~~~
ninh
Ah, hugeurl makes the links too long for tweets though, and also it doesn't
have an API like this one does! ;)

~~~
zootm
What we need is an API which lets us somehow shorten our hugeurls...

------
markkat
Should be:
[http://doyouwantyoururltobelongerwellwecandothatforyouhere.c...](http://doyouwantyoururltobelongerwellwecandothatforyouhere.com)

~~~
utexaspunk
Doesn't seem to be taken...

------
ahemphill
I thought this would get the original address of a shortened URL. That would
actually be useful.

~~~
wave
You can get the original URL using <http://unshort.me> service.

~~~
ahemphill
… And they have an API! Brilliant. Thank you VERY much for pointing that out.

------
steveklabnik
I prefer <http://dickensurl.com/>

Sounds NSFW, they should have prefixed it with "Charles."

------
swombat
[http://www.lengthenmyurl.com/urls/c8b23684df9a50a093cc1baa53...](http://www.lengthenmyurl.com/urls/c8b23684df9a50a093cc1baa53dd272da60625eb55aba8fda1f709eca7948ef670824e6cf74238f284907d/info)

So basically, it's a URL obfuscator?

~~~
keefe
just like the shorteners except it's longer and stuff which is better for some
reason.

~~~
9ec4c12949a4f3
But it doesn't always lengthen a URI if this is the case.

------
1amzave
On a somewhat related note:

<http://www.urlshorteningservicefortwitter.com/>

------
9ec4c12949a4f3
Already broke the thing

[http://www.lengthenmyurl.com/urls/8b1e05cf137bcef910c5e7ece6...](http://www.lengthenmyurl.com/urls/8b1e05cf137bcef910c5e7ece6305001362604aa5abbdbef62fde73d5d8767cfc3baeec5942386b9ce294d19b977851ab454c0c9906e5e362ce0dad6fe51e0906d7b1762c5dc8c1ddb6c25050773825573ce162a4d2818fd3666b47df49311aa8bf29d59b25d97bac29caeb8cd1595)

has been lengthened to

[http://www.lengthenmyurl.com/urls/3be99802c526ca7d9e6aa00384...](http://www.lengthenmyurl.com/urls/3be99802c526ca7d9e6aa00384f0e5504e6211bb496cae8c082f3b234cf697886970e1b5ab5b17eea7e48a)

256 -> 120 :).

~~~
ninh
Nice catch indeed, we'll fix that... eventually ;)

